
Engineers Without Borders are the future of your company - gustavofett
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/engineers-without-borders-future-your-company-eduardo-varela/?published=t
======
Boothroid
Or alternatively, perhaps companies and governments owe something more to
customers/citizens than hammering local labour with cheaper imported labour?
And perhaps companies should develop local workers' skills rather than take
the easy way out? And perhaps the countries these top engineers leave in fact
desperately need talented people to stay if the country is to improve? And
perhaps having a different skin colour or sex in truth matter less than other
aspects of an engineer's capability (I've yet to see the mantra that diversity
equals success backed up by any hard evidence)?

